# Star Trek Discovery: Serie ab sofort nicht mehr bei Netflix verfügbar



## AndreLinken (17. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek Discovery: Serie ab sofort nicht mehr bei Netflix verfügbar* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Star Trek Discovery: Serie ab sofort nicht mehr bei Netflix verfügbar*


----------



## AndreLinken (17. November 2021)

Mist. Eigentlich wollte ich endlich mal in die Serie reinschnuppern - hatte ich mir immer vorgenommen und nie gemacht. Jetzt das! Wem geht es ähnlich wie mir? Oder gibt es sogar Fans, die den Wechsel zu Paramount+ gut finden?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. November 2021)

Es war ja absehbar dass alle Trek-Inhalte früher oder später zurück zum Mutterkonzern gehen werden, aber SO kurzfristig wie das hier kurz vor der Premiere durchgezogen wird... Das stößt doch jedem Trek-Fan vor dem Kopf.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. November 2021)

Sehr schade. Dafür werde ich mir aber sicher nicht noch eine Streamingplattform an Land ziehen. Disney+, Netflix und Amazon Prime sind zusammen schon teuer genug, weswegen ich wohl auch Disney+ bald wieder pausieren werde. So viel kann ich auch gar nicht gucken, dass ich mich für eine einzige Serie nochmal woanders umschaue.

Langsam läuft diese Plattformexklusivität wieder irgendwie aus dem Rahmen. Vielleicht kann man die Staffel ja irgendwann auf Amazon kaufen, wie z. B. die Chernobylserie.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. November 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Sehr schade. Dafür werde ich mir aber sicher nicht noch eine Streamingplattform an Land ziehen. Disney+, Netflix und Amazon Prime sind zusammen schon teuer genug, weswegen ich wohl auch Disney+ bald wieder pausieren werde. So viel kann ich auch gar nicht gucken, dass ich mich für eine einzige Serie nochmal woanders umschaue.
> 
> Langsam läuft diese Plattformexklusivität wieder irgendwie aus dem Rahmen. Vielleicht kann man die Staffel ja irgendwann auf Amazon kaufen, wie z. B. die Chernobylserie.


Chernobyl ist längst kaufbar.



			https://www.amazon.de/Chernobyl-Blu-ray-Jared-Harris/dp/B07TNVXTC8/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?crid=J1P7K7FDWDX4&keywords=chernobyl+bluray&qid=1637153055&qsid=258-4659684-7128452&sprefix=Cherno%2Caps%2C169&sr=8-1&sres=B07TNVXTC8%2CB09CV24M69%2CB0749TZ42J%2CB08LB3192Q%2CB07W6CD75T%2CB00A63IZUI%2CB008YD6XOW%2CB0979QVZ6P%2CB07SRF34B2%2CB099BYLLXF%2CB08HTF1HRG%2CB09B4H11CD%2CB07TMRR9XJ%2CB07XYMVBPK


----------



## Neawoulf (17. November 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Chernobyl ist längst kaufbar.


Yep, ich weiß. Hab ich ja gemacht und war auch sein Geld wert. Bei Star Trek Discovery Staffel 4 hoffe ich halt, dass das auch funktioniert zu halbwegs vernünftigen Preisen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. November 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Yep, ich weiß. Hab ich ja gemacht und war auch sein Geld wert. Bei Star Trek Discovery Staffel 4 hoffe ich halt, dass das auch funktioniert zu halbwegs vernünftigen Preisen.


Im Schnitt kosten die Disco-Staffeln zu Release meist zwischen 30 und 40 Euro. Ich hab die ersten Seasons leicht zeitversetzt für knapp unter 30 Euro erstanden, Season 3 - die wohl morgen bei mir eintreffen wird - konnte ich dank Online-Gutschein für genau 30 kriegen.


----------



## Chaddy (17. November 2021)

Bald gibt es dann für jede einzelne Serie eine eigene Streaming-Plattform. Und dann wundern sich die Produktionsfirmen, dass immer noch so viele Leute illegal streamen? Die lernen einfach absolut gar nichts dazu. Schon den Trend weg vom klassischen Heimkino auf DVD/Blue-Ray hin zu Online-Streaming haben die ja viele Jahre lang völlig verschlafen, was mit ein Grund war für den Erfolg illegaler Online-Angebote. Kaum entdecken sie dann doch langsam die Vorteile des Internets, machen sie gleich direkt weiter mit massiven, von der Gier nach Profit geleiteten Fehlern und treiben die Leute fast schon in die Arme illegaler Angebote. Ziemlich dumm. Aber naja, werden sie dann schon merken...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. November 2021)

Der DISCO-Cast wusste scheinbar auch nichts von diesem Schritt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaddy (17. November 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der DISCO-Cast wusste scheinbar auch nichts von diesem Schritt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, toll, das haben also mal wieder die Marketing-Füchse in ihrer dunklen Kammer ausgebrütet und selbst dem Cast nichts davon erzählt. War ja klar...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. November 2021)

Nach dieser Aktion werde ich mit Sicherheit kein Paramount+-Dauerabonnent. Das können die knicken. Ein Monat buchen, eine Staffel durchsehen, und weg bin ich wieder. Bei aller Treue zum Franchise, aber sowas geht gar nicht.


----------



## weazz1980 (17. November 2021)

Was kotzt mich dieser Mist an... Zuerst zig Spielelauncher (Steam, GOG, EA, Ubi, Rockstar, Blizz) und jetzt noch zig Streaminganbieter... es nervt!!


----------



## Edolan (17. November 2021)

Trifft mich in dem Fall nicht, aber die Fragmentierung nervt mich immer mehr.


----------



## hunterseyes (17. November 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Sehr schade. Dafür werde ich mir aber sicher nicht noch eine Streamingplattform an Land ziehen. Disney+, Netflix und Amazon Prime sind zusammen schon teuer genug, weswegen ich wohl auch Disney+ bald wieder pausieren werde. So viel kann ich auch gar nicht gucken, dass ich mich für eine einzige Serie nochmal woanders umschaue.
> 
> Langsam läuft diese Plattformexklusivität wieder irgendwie aus dem Rahmen. Vielleicht kann man die Staffel ja irgendwann auf Amazon kaufen, wie z. B. die Chernobylserie.


apple+ lohnt auch für einige serien 1-2monate mal reinschauen.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. November 2021)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> apple+ lohnt auch für einige serien 1-2monate mal reinschauen.


Nee, Apple kommt mir nicht ins Haus. So wie die ihre Hardware in Sachen Kompatiblität abschließen kriegen die keinen Cent von mir. Unsympathischer Verein.


----------



## Nevrion (17. November 2021)

Ich kann nur hoffen dass irgendwann mal der Tag kommen wird, an dem man aufhört Dinge mit exklusiv-Lizenzen auszustatten, weil man sonst keine Argumente hat, warum einen die Leute zuschauen wollen.


----------



## MrFob (17. November 2021)

Na willkommen im Club. Hier in den USA brauchen wir Paramount schon seit ca. 2 Jahren um das neue Star Trek Zeug sehen zu koennen. 

Dass es deswegen jetzt aber bei euch nochmal extra nach hinten verschoben wird ist auf jeden Fall fies, das haette es nun wirklich nicht gebraucht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. November 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Na willkommen im Club. Hier in den USA brauchen wir Paramount schon seit ca. 2 Jahren um das neue Star Trek Zeug sehen zu koennen.
> 
> Dass es deswegen jetzt aber bei euch nochmal extra nach hinten verschoben wird ist auf jeden Fall fies, das haette es nun wirklich nicht gebraucht.


Darum eine nett gemeinte Warnung an dich, werter Tobi:
Halt die Füße still und verfasse hier keine Reviews bis wir auch in den Genuss kommen dürfen!!!


----------



## MrFob (17. November 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Darum eine nett gemeinte Warnung an dich, werter Tobi:
> Halt die Füße still und verfasse hier keine Reviews bis wir auch in den Genuss kommen dürfen!!!


Ich werde versuchen mich zusammenzureissen. Wird wenn, dann in jedem Fall mit spoiler tags ausgestattet.

Vielleicht warte ich auch solidarisch mit euch ab. Hab im Moment mit Wheel of Time, The Expanse (neue Staffel und neues Buch), Foundation und und und eigentlich soweiso recht viel Material am Start. Aber mal sehen ob ich das schaffe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. November 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich werde versuchen mich zusammenzureissen. Wird wenn, dann in jedem Fall mit spoiler tags ausgestattet.
> 
> Vielleicht warte ich auch solidarisch mit euch ab. Hab im Moment mit Wheel of Time, The Expanse (neue Staffel und neues Buch), Foundation und und und eigentlich soweiso recht viel Material am Start. Aber mal sehen ob ich das schaffe.


Schaffst du nicht. Und wenn doch bist du kein echter Trekkie.


----------



## MrFob (17. November 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schaffst du nicht. Und wenn doch bist du kein echter Trekkie.


Ah, es ist doch nur Discovery. 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. November 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ah, es ist doch nur Discovery.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tangusta (17. November 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ah, es ist doch nur Discovery.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hummm warst du nicht dieser alte DSA-Hase ? Ich verstehe echt nicht wie jemand wie Du, Discovery mögen kann.


----------



## Worrel (17. November 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nach dieser Aktion werde ich mit Sicherheit kein Paramount+-Dauerabonnent. Das können die knicken. Ein Monat buchen, eine Staffel durchsehen, und weg bin ich wieder. Bei aller Treue zum Franchise, aber sowas geht gar nicht.


... machst es aber trotzdem mit. Nun ja.


----------



## MrFob (17. November 2021)

tangusta schrieb:


> Hummm warst du nicht dieser alte DSA-Hase ? Ich verstehe echt nicht wie jemand wie Du, Discovery mögen kann.


Ich mag's vor allem @sauerlandboy79 zu aergern.  

Ne, Discovery passt schon. mMn machen sie zwar immer mal wieder so ein paar richtig bescheuerte Sachen in der Serie aber andere sind dafuer auch richtig gut. Alles in allem ist es schon eine ganz nette Serie. Schlecht finde ich sie also nicht.


----------



## tangusta (17. November 2021)

AndreLinken schrieb:


> Mist. Eigentlich wollte ich endlich mal in die Serie reinschnuppern - hatte ich mir immer vorgenommen und nie gemacht. Jetzt das! Wem geht es ähnlich wie mir? Oder gibt es sogar Fans, die den Wechsel zu Paramount+ gut finden?


Lol das ist einfach lächerlich, scheibts Artikel zu der Serie und hast keine Folge gesehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. November 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... machst es aber trotzdem mit. Nun ja.


Kundenbindung (!) sieht aber anders aus. Anders als im Falle Netflix wird Paramount keinen Festkunden in mir finden. Den Grund dafür haben Sie mir heute geliefert.


----------



## Wynn (17. November 2021)

AndreLinken schrieb:


> *Star Trek Discovery: Serie ab sofort nicht mehr bei Netflix verfügbar*






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i8ju_10NkGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Worrel (17. November 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kundenbindung (!) sieht aber anders aus. Anders als im Falle Netflix wird Paramount keinen Festkunden in mir finden. Den Grund dafür haben Sie mir heute geliefert.


Trotzdem gibt du ihnen Geld dafür, etwas schauen zu können, was es nur exklusiv dort zu sehen gibt. Und das werden die ja auch genauso in ihren Logfiles wiederfinden.
Und sich zufrieden zurücklehnen, daß das Konzept "Exklusivtitel" ja klappt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. November 2021)

Reaktionen auf die Verschiebung von Discovery
					

Fans auf der ganzen Welt waren davon ausgegangen, die neuen Episoden von "Star Trek: Discovery" ab Freitag streamen zu können. Die Reaktionen der Anhänger auf die Nachricht vielen in den sozialen Medien sehr eindeutig aus und auch die Schauspieler drückten bei Twitter & Co Ihr bedauern aus. O...




					www.scifinews.de
				





Worrel schrieb:


> Trotzdem gibt du ihnen Geld dafür, etwas schauen zu können, was es nur exklusiv dort zu sehen gibt. Und das werden die ja auch genauso in ihren Logfiles wiederfinden.
> Und sich zufrieden zurücklehnen, daß das Konzept "Exklusivtitel" ja klappt.


An "Ein Monat und weg"-Kunden werden sie aber langfristig nicht viel verdienen. Der Sinn eines VoD-Dienstes ist der eine feste (=treue) Kundschaft zu bilden. Mit diesem Zug haben sie sich selbst ins Knie geschossen. Gibt es nicht genug Stamm-Abonnenten steht die (alles andere als billige) Produktion bzw. Fortsetzung aller aktuellen Trek-Serien unter einem ungünstigen Stern.


----------



## Chaddy (17. November 2021)

tangusta schrieb:


> Lol das ist einfach lächerlich, scheibts Artikel zu der Serie und hast keine Folge gesehen.


Das ist ein simpler News-Artikel, dazu ist es überhaupt nicht nötig, die Serie selbst gesehen haben. Lächerlich ist eher dein Kommentar.


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Reaktionen auf die Verschiebung von Discovery
> 
> 
> Fans auf der ganzen Welt waren davon ausgegangen, die neuen Episoden von "Star Trek: Discovery" ab Freitag streamen zu können. Die Reaktionen der Anhänger auf die Nachricht vielen in den sozialen Medien sehr eindeutig aus und auch die Schauspieler drückten bei Twitter & Co Ihr bedauern aus. O...
> ...


Genau das ist das Problem mit dem Kapitalismus: Bei diesem geht es um kurzfristige Profitmaximierung, er ist überhaupt nicht nachhaltig. Was Paramount da tut ist längerfristig gesehen dumm, aber es sichert ihnen kurzfristig deutlich mehr Profit, also tun sie es.


----------



## MarcHammel (17. November 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nach dieser Aktion werde ich mit Sicherheit kein Paramount+-Dauerabonnent. Das können die knicken. Ein Monat buchen, eine Staffel durchsehen, und weg bin ich wieder. Bei aller Treue zum Franchise, aber sowas geht gar nicht.


Ich verzichte dann einfach ganz. 

Nach wie vor hab ich lediglich Netflix und Amazon Prime am Laufen. Und das nicht mal dauerhaft. Alle anderen Dienste hab ich nie oder nur einmal in Anspruch genommen.

Und da ich Discovery eigentlich ganz gern gesehen habe und die vierte Staffel gern gesehen hätte, fühl ich mich da doch ein wenig veräppelt. Und da halte ich es wie mit Kindern: Wer sowas macht, kriegt eben gar nichts.


----------



## Worrel (18. November 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> An "Ein Monat und weg"-Kunden werden sie aber langfristig nicht viel verdienen. Der Sinn eines VoD-Dienstes ist der eine feste (=treue) Kundschaft zu bilden. Mit diesem Zug haben sie sich selbst ins Knie geschossen.


Der Sinn von Exklusivtiteln ist aber auch, das Geld von denjenigen abzugreifen, die das sehen wollen.
Mission erfüllt.


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht genug Stamm-Abonnenten steht die (alles andere als billige) Produktion bzw. Fortsetzung aller aktuellen Trek-Serien unter einem ungünstigen Stern.


Komisch.
Früher™ gab es keinerlei Probleme, aktuelle Serien als Premiere im Free TV laufen zu lassen... braucht man etwa gar keine Abo Gebühren zur Finanzierung von TV Serien ...?


----------



## Bonkic (18. November 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Komisch.
> Früher™ gab es keinerlei Probleme, aktuelle Serien als Premiere im Free TV laufen zu lassen... braucht man etwa gar keine Abo Gebühren zur Finanzierung von TV Serien ...?



in deutschland? 
daran kann ich mich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich erinnern. aber ich mag mich täuschen. was heuteTM imo aber mal definitiv anders ist, ist die schiere masse an serienproduktionen und wohl auch die (zumindest mal produktionstechnische) qualität.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. November 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> in deutschland?
> daran kann ich mich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich erinnern. aber ich mag mich täuschen. was heuteTM imo aber mal definitiv anders ist, ist die schiere masse an serienproduktionen und wohl auch die (zumindest mal produktionstechnische) qualität.


Zumal man bitte GEZ-finanzierte und private Sender und deren Praxis nicht unter einem Kamm scheren darf.

Was die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen mit den Gebühren heute (!) machen kann man nicht beeinflussen, das Meiste Geld wird entweder in Eigenproduktionen, Shows oder wenn europäische Serien investiert. Früher (bis späte 1990er Jahre) hatten ARD, ZDF und Co. nicht wenige US-Serien im Programm, heute kannst du mit ner Lupe danach suchen.

Private haben natürlich dank anderer Finanzierung wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten internationale Produktionen zu angeln, wer sich aber heutzutage mit Massenhaft Werbung gerne zubomben lässt muss schon SEHR schmerzfrei sein. *Ich* bin es nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (18. November 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zumal man bitte GEZ-finanzierte und private Sender und deren Praxis nicht unter einem Kamm scheren darf.
> 
> Was die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen mit den Gebühren heute (!) machen kann man nicht beeinflussen, das Meiste Geld wird entweder in Eigenproduktionen, Shows und wenn europäische Serien investiert. Früher (bis späte 1990er Jahre) hatten ARD, ZDF und Co. nicht wenige US-Serien im Programm, heute kannst du mit ner Lupe danach suchen.
> 
> Private haben natürlich dank anderer Finanzierung wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten internationale Produktionen zu angeln, wer sich aber heutzutage mit Massenhaft Werbung gerne zubomben lässt muss schon SEHR schmerzfrei sein. *Ich* bin es nicht.



Die Qualität der Eigenproduktionen von ARD/ZDF ist auch immer schlechter geworden. Kaum noch Highlights. Von (oft Koop-Produktionen mit Sky) wie Das Boot oder Oktoberfest 1900 mal abgesehen. Obwohl die Neuauflage von Das Boot ans Original nicht heranreicht. Und es spielt sich auch viel zu viel abseits des Bootes ab. Aber naja es ist halt die neue Zeit. Was auch qualitativ geht sind Zukäufe wie Springflut oder einige gute schwedische Krimis, die aber meistens relativ spät kommen. Die neue (nordische; Schwedische oder Norwegische?) Serie Furia soll ziemlich gut sein. Da geht es um Undercoverleute die in einer rechte Vereinigung untertauchen um diese auszuheben. Da muß ich aber erst mal reinsehen.

Danach wirds langsam eng.

Aber die früheren ZDF-Eigenproduktionen und/oder Einkäufe hatten víelmals eine bessere Qualität. Auch was die Drehbücher der Tatorte betrifft (es gibt hier kaum noch bemerkenswertes). Selbst die Tatorte mit Liefers/Prahl haben nicht mehr die Detailverliebtheit und die Dialog-/Storyqualität wie die früheren Teile.

Oder ich erinnere mal an frühere große Dreiteiler mit Mario Adorf (Der große Bellheim), Rivalen der Rennbahn oder auch die klassischen Weihnachtsmehrteiler wie Tim Thaler und Co. Vergleichbares kommt hier in den letzten nahezu 2 Jahrzehnten auch nicht mehr. Leider muß man sagen.

Das einzige was bei ARD/ZDF perfekt funktioniert ist das Geld versanden, der überbezahlte Wasserkopf in deren Führungsetagen und wenige überbezahlte Moderatoren wie Thomas Gottschalk. Aber sonst ?

Hinzu kommt daß sie sehr oft auch Wiederholungen bringen (nicht nur im Sommer).

In der Breite fehlt es den Programmen mittlerweile an Qualität und Durchschlagskraft. Es gibt wenige Quotenbringer wie Bares für Rares ansonsten mehr nur Durchschnitt und für meinen Geschmack einen viel zu hohen Sportanteil.

Klar ich sehe auch gern mal Sport. Aber nicht permanent und in Dauerschleife.


----------



## devilsreject (18. November 2021)

Anfangs ein Segen am Ende die größte verarsche der Fernsehgeschichte. Da wundert man sich ersthaft das illegale Plattformen noch immer ungebrochen Zulauf bekommen?!?

Ist doch Murks das jedes Studio seine eigene Plattform haben will, macht auch keinen SInn, da die Verbraucher sich am Ende nicht alle leisten können. Die Serie hier, die Serie da, dann wie bei Amazon Inhalte kostenlos und ab Folge 3 dann plötzlich kostenpflichtig (Fear The Walking Dead Staffel 7).

So macht mir Streaming tatsächlich keinen Spaß. Mein Traum war eine Grundplattform wo sich Studios usw. draufschalten zu einem flexiblen Preis je nach Nutzung. Klar meine Denke ist da recht naiv, aber so macht Streaming für mich absolut keinen Sinn.


----------



## Worrel (18. November 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> in deutschland?
> daran kann ich mich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich erinnern. aber ich mag mich täuschen. was heuteTM imo aber mal definitiv anders ist, ist die schiere masse an serienproduktionen und wohl auch die (zumindest mal produktionstechnische) qualität.


Star Trek TNG,
Star Trek VOY,
Akte X, 
Buffy,
Futurama
24 
...


----------



## sniperisa (18. November 2021)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Anfangs ein Segen am Ende die größte verarsche der Fernsehgeschichte. Da wundert man sich ersthaft das illegale Plattformen noch immer ungebrochen Zulauf bekommen?!?
> 
> Ist doch Murks das jedes Studio seine eigene Plattform haben will, macht auch keinen SInn, da die Verbraucher sich am Ende nicht alle leisten können. Die Serie hier, die Serie da, dann wie bei Amazon Inhalte kostenlos und ab Folge 3 dann plötzlich kostenpflichtig (Fear The Walking Dead Staffel 7).
> 
> So macht mir Streaming tatsächlich keinen Spaß. Mein Traum war eine Grundplattform wo sich Studios usw. draufschalten zu einem flexiblen Preis je nach Nutzung. Klar meine Denke ist da recht naiv, aber so macht Streaming für mich absolut keinen Sinn.


+1


----------



## Worrel (18. November 2021)

... heutzutage hingegen MUSS man ja schon irgendein Abo haben, um bei Serien mitreden zu können - oder gibt's überhaupt noch aktuelle Serien, die man OHNE Abo sehen kann?


----------



## MichaelG (18. November 2021)

Zeitnah kamen bei ARD und ZDF auch mal Serien wie Ein Colt für alle Fälle, A-Team, Miami Vice, Magnum, Alle unter einem Dach, glaube sogar Hör mal wer da hämmert, King of Queens und Eine schrecklich nette Familie kamen auch früher im ÖR TV. Und wenn ich nicht ganz schief liege auch Nam-Dienst in Vietnam bevor die Serie dann irgendwann bei RTL 2 oder so gelandet war.

Bezüglich Serien gibts fast nur noch Streaming. Gut ich habe Netflix bei Sky dabei. Aber andere nehme ich nicht. Wenn hole ich mir die Serie später auf Bluray (sofern hier eine erscheint).


----------



## Bonkic (18. November 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Star Trek TNG,
> Star Trek VOY,
> Akte X,
> Buffy,
> ...



die liefen alle zeitgleich zur (us-) premiere hierzulande im free-tv?


----------



## MichaelG (18. November 2021)

Schon wegen Synchro garantiert nicht. Aber so ziemlich wo die deutschen Fassungen zur Verfügung standen. 

Aber sag mir mal bitte welche US-Serie in den 80er/90er Jahren, Selbst noch Anfang der 2000er in Deutschland zeitgleich! mit dem Original ausgestrahlt wurde! Egal ob ÖR TV oder Sender wie RTL und Co. Kein einziger.

Weil die Synchros in der Regel erst gestartet wurden wo die Serien in den Staaten bereits anliefen. 

Man kann die Zeiten von den 80ern nicht mit heute vergleichen. Und selbst heute Stichwort Game of Thrones. Da kommt zwar die Serie zeitgleich zur USA im TV. Aber immer noch im Originalton. Die deutsche Synchro dann erst 3-4 Monate später.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. November 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Star Trek TNG,
> Star Trek VOY,
> Akte X,
> Buffy,
> ...


-> siehe private Sender. 

Werbung, teils merkwürdige Sendezeiten, Schnitte wenn FSK16-Inhalte zur Primetime gesendet werden und - oh, hatte ich die Schwemme an Werbeclips erwähnt?! 


Bonkic schrieb:


> die liefen alle zeitgleich zur (us-) premiere hierzulande im free-tv?


Unsinn. Ein Jahr Verzögerung war immer drin. Mindestens.


----------



## Bonkic (18. November 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Unsinn. Ein Jahr Verzögerung war immer drin. Mindestens.



eben. bei tng waren es laut wikipedia satte 3 (!) jahre bis zur erstausstrahlung im zdf (was ich btw nicht wusste). DAS war früherTM standard - heute völlig undenkbar. ich kann doch nicht dinge vergleichen, die nicht vergleichbar sind. zumal freetv entweder gez- oder eben werbe-finanziert bedeutet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. November 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> eben. bei tng waren es laut wikipedia satte 3 (!) jahre bis zur erstausstrahlung im zdf (was ich btw nicht wusste). DAS war früherTM standard - heute völlig undenkbar. ich kann doch nicht dinge vergleichen, die nicht vergleichbar sind. zumal freetv entweder gez- oder eben werbe-finanziert bedeutet.


Mein Reden.


----------



## Worrel (18. November 2021)

Ok scheinbar nicht zeitgleich mit der US Ausstrahlung.

Dennoch konnte man zeitnah die Serie im free TV (im SInne von: "ohne Abo") sehen.

Früher™ wäre die erste Staffel von Discovery zu dieser Zeit wohl im Free TV gelaufen.
Heute zieht man sie zu diesem Zeitpunkt erst recht in die Exklusivität.
...


----------



## Ancient-Dragon (18. November 2021)

AndreLinken schrieb:


> Mist. Eigentlich wollte ich endlich mal in die Serie reinschnuppern - hatte ich mir immer vorgenommen und nie gemacht. Jetzt das! Wem geht es ähnlich wie mir? Oder gibt es sogar Fans, die den Wechsel zu Paramount+ gut finden?


Die erste Staffel von Discovery kann man jetzt übrigens in Deutschland auch "on demand" kostenlos, und ohne ein Konto dafür anlegen zu müssen, bei PlutoTV sehen (gibt auch ne App für Smart TV dafür). Und ich glaube die ersten drei/vier Staffeln werden da im Live Streaming jetzt auch ständig wiederholt (abends), auch kostenlos und ohne dass ein Account dafür notwendig wäre.


----------



## gnadenix (18. November 2021)

WHOA das nervt mich 

immer mehr Anbieter... ich hab keine Lust auf nochmehr verschiedene Streamingdienste. Dann warte ich eben bis das im FreeTV läuft oder auf Disc zu kaufen ist, echt ne Enttäuschung. Jeder will seinen eigenen Kuchen backen -_-


----------



## Necro15 (18. November 2021)

ich fand Disney+ schon scheise und unnötig. Die hätten besser einen besseren Deal mit Netflix gemacht als ihren eigenen Mist aufziehen zu wollen. Paramount + wird genauso ein Dreck. Disney+ hat man so schnell durch. Und dann haben sie den Content mit Dreck aus den 70er und 80er aufgefüllt.


----------



## devilsreject (18. November 2021)

Necro15 schrieb:


> ich fand Disney+ schon scheise und unnötig. Die hätten besser einen besseren Deal mit Netflix gemacht als ihren eigenen Mist aufziehen zu wollen. Paramount + wird genauso ein Dreck. Disney+ hat man so schnell durch. Und dann haben sie den Content mit Dreck aus den 70er und 80er aufgefüllt.


Ist wirklich so, Disney+ bietet im Vergleich doch wenig und am Ende sehr alten Content. Und immer wieder Marvel und StarWars zieht halt auch nicht.


----------



## mrvice (18. November 2021)

NEEEEEIN!
untragbar...... nix kann mann mehr fertig schaun entweder sie hören mitten drin auf und es gibt keine folgen mehr oder es verschwindet einfach woanders hin..... wtf 

Sowas ghört endlich verboten...... wenn die serie mal wo is hat die dort auch zu bleiben von mir aus kann sie gern woanders zur gleichen zeit auch sein... aber sie komplett zu entfernen oder auf einer platform nicht weiterzuführen is schikane...


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (18. November 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Zeitnah kamen bei ARD und ZDF auch mal Serien wie Ein Colt für alle Fälle, A-Team, Miami Vice, Magnum, Alle unter einem Dach, glaube sogar Hör mal wer da hämmert, King of Queens und Eine schrecklich nette Familie kamen auch früher im ÖR TV. Und wenn ich nicht ganz schief liege auch Nam-Dienst in Vietnam bevor die Serie dann irgendwann bei RTL 2 oder so gelandet war.
> 
> Bezüglich Serien gibts fast nur noch Streaming. Gut ich habe Netflix bei Sky dabei. Aber andere nehme ich nicht. Wenn hole ich mir die Serie später auf Bluray (sofern hier eine erscheint).


Allerdings sind die unterschiedlichen Schnitte ( teilweise nach Sendezeit) *grausam . *Gelegentlich ergaben sich daraus sogar Logikfehler. Dem echten Fan bleibt in der Regel nur der Kauf der bestmöglichen Version. Wer weiß denn schon, was die "Twitterschickeria" in ein paar Jahren für nicht mehr sendetauglich hält


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. November 2021)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Allerdings sind die unterschiedlichen Schnitte ( teilweise nach Sendezeit) *grausam . *Gelegentlich ergaben sich daraus sogar Logikfehler. Dem echten Fan bleibt in der Regel nur der Kauf der bestmöglichen Version. Wer weiß denn schon, was die "Twitterschickeria" in ein paar Jahren für nicht mehr sendetauglich hält


Damals wurde auch die  Unsitte getrieben alles auf einheitliche Zeiten zu kürzen. Siehe ZDF mit der alten Star Trek-Serie, bei 40 Minuten-Blöcken mussten einige Folgen entsprechend Federn lassen. Über die Privaten kann man gerne und oft schimpfen, aber DIE haben später diese Veränderungen wieder rückgängig gemacht oder gar Serien-Episoden in vollständiger Länge neu synchronisieren lassen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (18. November 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Damals wurde auch die  Unsitte getrieben alles auf einheitliche Zeiten zu kürzen. Siehe ZDF mit der alten Star Trek-Serie, bei 40 Minuten-Blöcken mussten einige Folgen entsprechend Federn lassen. Über die Privaten kann man gerne und oft schimpfen...


Uh, da bin ich nicht ganz sattelfest. Meine aber, dass ausgerechnet RTL damals Miami Vice für das Nachmittagsprogramm durch den Schnitt hingerichtet hat    Vielleicht liege ich falsch - dann Mea Culpa


----------



## michinebel (18. November 2021)

Necro15 schrieb:


> ich fand Disney+ schon scheise und unnötig. Die hätten besser einen besseren Deal mit Netflix gemacht als ihren eigenen Mist aufziehen zu wollen. Paramount + wird genauso ein Dreck. Disney+ hat man so schnell durch. Und dann haben sie den Content mit Dreck aus den 70er und 80er aufgefüllt.


Geht es vielleicht mit etwas weniger Kraftausdrücken?


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Damals wurde auch die  Unsitte getrieben alles auf einheitliche Zeiten zu kürzen. Siehe ZDF mit der alten Star Trek-Serie, bei 40 Minuten-Blöcken mussten einige Folgen entsprechend Federn lassen. Über die Privaten kann man gerne und oft schimpfen, aber DIE haben später diese Veränderungen wieder rückgängig gemacht oder gar Serien-Episoden in vollständiger Länge neu synchronisieren lassen.


Ach dafür haben teilweise die Privaten die Zensurschrauben nochmal ganz schön angezogen gerade im Nachmittagsprogramm.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. November 2021)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Uh, da bin ich nicht ganz sattelfest. Meine aber, dass ausgerechnet RTL damals Miami Vice für das Nachmittagsprogramm durch den Schnitt hingerichtet hat    Vielleicht liege ich falsch - dann Mea Culpa





michinebel schrieb:


> Geht es vielleicht mit etwas weniger Kraftausdrücken?
> 
> Ach dafür haben teilweise die Privaten die Zensurschrauben nochmal ganz schön angezogen gerade im Nachmittagsprogramm.


Sicherlich. Die hatten - und haben auch heute - nie Probleme damit Serien zu "kinderfreundlichen" Zeiten zu senden.


----------



## michinebel (18. November 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sicherlich. Die hatten - und haben auch heute - nie Probleme damit Serien zu "kinderfreundlichen" Zeiten zu senden.


Oh ja ich erinnere mich noch an die Animes auf RTL 2 die wurden da teilweise bis zur Unkenntlichkeit verstümmelt.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (18. November 2021)

Eine plattformübergreifende Lösung wäre zeitig angebracht, so eine Art GOG Galaxy für Streams.
Man kann ja entsprechend der Nutzung der Angebote und der genutzten Zeit die Kosten ableiten und entsprechend anteilsmäßig den Inhabern zuführen.
Es muß sich nur für den Nutzer nur "lohnen", sprich anstatt der 100+ Euro die er für die ganzen Streamingdienste zahlen müßte, im Basispaket halt 30 Euro und dafür Zugriff auf alle Basispakete der Streamingdienste.
Das kann man auch staffeln, ein Premiumpaket für 50 Euro für alles etc.
Ansonsten werden die Streaminganbieter nur einen Kampf gegen Windmühlen führen, die Vorgänge der 00er Jahre werden sich einfach wiederholen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunterseyes (18. November 2021)

bald kommt ja das metaverse das schluckt dann alles und...ja und dann eben!


----------



## Worrel (18. November 2021)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Allerdings sind die unterschiedlichen Schnitte ( teilweise nach Sendezeit) *grausam . *Gelegentlich ergaben sich daraus sogar Logikfehler.


Das stimmt allerdings.


----------



## MichaelG (18. November 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Damals wurde auch die  Unsitte getrieben alles auf einheitliche Zeiten zu kürzen. Siehe ZDF mit der alten Star Trek-Serie, bei 40 Minuten-Blöcken mussten einige Folgen entsprechend Federn lassen. Über die Privaten kann man gerne und oft schimpfen, aber DIE haben später diese Veränderungen wieder rückgängig gemacht oder gar Serien-Episoden in vollständiger Länge neu synchronisieren lassen.


Die haben auch Miami Vice kastriert. Da gebe ich GTAExtremfan definitiv recht. Einige Folgen wurden wegen dem ARD/ZDF-Scheiß sogar extrem gekürzt. Und nicht mal nur wegen Gore. Nur wegen der passenden TV-Länge. Darunter auch Calderones Rückehr. Aber auch Ein Colt für alle Fälle und viele andere. Damit ZDF die Serienfolgen mit aller Macht in ihr Zeitformat pressen konnten.


----------



## xaan (18. November 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (19. November 2021)

Was mich viel mehr stört, dass Discovery Staffel 4 scheinbar nicht im HDR-Format vorliegt. 

Das man die Serie nicht in 4K produziert hat, geschenkt. Das sah auch in 1080p mit HDR ganz vernünftig aus. Aber im Jahr 2021 eine Serie ohne HDR / DV zu produzieren - do not want.


----------



## StarLazer0 (19. November 2021)

Einfach nur traurig was mit Disco so abgeht - wenn doch wenigstens nur die Serie schlecht wär. Folge 1 Staffel Vier 4 Punkte bei IMDB. Wirklich nur was für Mamis und Papies Lieblinge. 

Da ist jede DS9, VOY, TNG besser


----------



## Rabowke (19. November 2021)

StarLazer0 schrieb:


> Einfach nur traurig was mit Disco so abgeht - wenn doch wenigstens nur die Serie schlecht wär. Folge 1 Staffel Vier 4 Punkte bei IMDB. Wirklich nur was für Mamis und Papies Lieblinge.
> [...]


... ach komm, als ob das "down voten" jetzt neu wäre. Die Folge könnte der heilige Gral von Trekkies sein und dennoch würden Leute, die aufgrund der aktuellen Entwicklung bzgl. Netflix und Paramount unzufrieden sind, durch niedrige Bewertungen hier ihren Frust zum Ausdruck bringen.

Gibt es doch überall ... z.B. auch bei Steam.

Vor allem kann keine Plattform überprüfen ob du die Folge auch wirklich gesehen hast.


----------



## StarLazer0 (19. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ach komm, als ob das "down voten" jetzt neu wäre. Die Folge könnte der heilige Gral von Trekkies sein und dennoch würden Leute, die aufgrund der aktuellen Entwicklung bzgl. Netflix und Paramount unzufrieden sind, durch niedrige Bewertungen hier ihren Frust zum Ausdruck bringen.
> 
> Gibt es doch überall ... z.B. auch bei Steam.
> 
> Vor allem kann keine Plattform überprüfen ob du die Folge auch wirklich gesehen hast.



Also ich geh dann mal zur nächsten Con (5 Kilo schön reife Tomaten unterm Konstüm - ich werd vermutlich als Cardassianer gehen).

Und ich sehe 5 Lichter!!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. November 2021)

StarLazer0 schrieb:


> Also ich geh dann mal zur nächsten Con (5 Kilo schön reife Tomaten unterm Konstüm - ich werd vermutlich als Cardassianer gehen).
> 
> Und ich sehe 5 Lichter!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tangusta (19. November 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Brrrrrrrrrrrrrzzzzzzzzzzzt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. November 2021)

tangusta schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrzzzzzzzzzzzt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StarLazer0 (19. November 2021)

OHHHHH

Dachte mir schon, das Jean-Luc auch schon ne Folge Discovery gesehen hat. Man könnte ja glatt bei den Screebshots der Vermutung unterliegen, das er gefoltert oder ähnliches wird.

Interessant ist dann noch, wann überhaupt Paramount starten soll, ob nun inclu. in Sky oder irgendwo anders. Disney war ja erst Ende März verfügbar. Ähnlcihes ist jetzt wohl locker auch erwartbar - und dass alles einen Tag vor Release.

Zur Rache eine Schnecke, zur Wohltat ein Vogel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. November 2021)

DISCO kommt nun doch nach Deutschland. 









						Rückzieher: Staffel 4 von "Discovery" streamt international ab Freitag (2 Updates) - TrekZone Network
					

Die Empörungswelle der Fans ist nicht ohne Wirkung geblieben. Schon diese Woche wird "Star Trek: Discovery" doch mit der vierten Staffel international ins




					wp.trekzone.de
				




Pluto TV... Was heisst das jetzt? Keine Abrufmöglichkeit der Folgen nach Wunschzeit? Kenne den Dienst nicht.


----------

